# Sendkeys und Webbrowser



## SachsensGlanz (25. März 2007)

So kommen wir mal zu meinem neuen Problem.
Ich habe eine Anwendung die einen Button und ein Webbrowser in sich führt!

Wenn ich nun zum Test den Button drücke öffnet sich im Webbrowser eben die von mir eingestellte HTTP seite (http://www.knuddelz.de). Wenn die Seite nun geláden ist, soll via Sendkeys eben ein text gesendet werden, aber irgendwie will der nciht so wie ich das will, wo liegt mein Fehler?

Private Sub Command1_Click()
WebBrowser1.Visible = True
WebBrowser1.Navigate ("http://www.knuddelz.de")
AppActivate "Form1", True
SendKeys "Test", True
End Sub


----------



## SachsensGlanz (26. März 2007)

Nach langem überlegen bin ich drauf gekommen mit Timer zu arbeiten!


```
Private Sub Command1_Click()
WebBrowser1.Navigate ("http://www.***.de")
AppActivate "Form1", True
Timer1.Enabled = True
End Sub

Private Sub Command2_Click()
End
End Sub

Private Sub Timer1_Timer()
            SendKeys "Hallo" 'Nickname senden
            SendKeys "{tab}"
            SendKeys "Welt" 'Password senden
            Timer1.Enabled = False
End Sub
```

Nun meine Frage, wieso arbeitet er die Sendkeys nicht nacheinander ab? Habe ja Tab gesetzt nur schreibt er alles hintereinander auf, was eiegntlich nicht sinn der sache ist!


Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## DrSoong (26. März 2007)

Frage: Wieso füllst du die Felder nicht so aus?


Der Doc!


----------



## SachsensGlanz (26. März 2007)

Hmm gute Frage, wieso ich das nicht so mache 

Hab es mir gerade mal angeschaut und sieht sehr nett aus! Kann das glaube nicht verwenden, da ich mich in einem Java Applet anmelden will und es irgendwie für HTML Dokumente ausgelegt ist und ich in sachen VB noch Anfänger bin!

Kann du oder jemand nderes mir vielleicht ein Tip geben, wie ich das auf ein Java Applet umschreibe?


----------



## LookAndSee (29. März 2007)

Ich suche auch gerade alles über SendKeys ohne VB voll zu lernen und habe das gefunden. Vielleicht hilfts Dir.
Lg LookAndSee


----------

